# How to hide folder in windows XP without using folder guard



## sridatta (Sep 16, 2006)

frenz...

I want to hide my personal folder from being visible to others even if they enable the option "view hidden folders" under folder options.. 

please suggest doing that directly without any software because i m vexed using those trial versions..

Thanx


----------



## anandk (Sep 16, 2006)

freeware > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36410


----------



## sridatta (Sep 16, 2006)

oops... the files that are encrypted with this software can be easily deleted permanently.. 
Actually my aim is to protect the folder from being visible to my friends.. and more over, they should not know that i m hiding something..  plzz suggest more tweaks


----------



## n.regmi (Sep 16, 2006)

create a new account in windows xp

or 

keep ur folder here (C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache), i think ur friends will not search here lol. also try changing extension of ur file so they cant find it.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 16, 2006)

What I did in my computer:

1.) Hide the file/folder, which u want to protect from others.
2.) Disable "Folder Options" from Tools menu using either registry or gpedit.msc, so that no one can enable "Show Hidden file/folders" option.
3.) Also disable regedit.exe from gpedit.msc, so that a smart user can't enable "show hidden files/folders" from registry  
4.) And at last rename "gpedit.msc" to something else, like "regedit.msc" so that no one can enable again regedit.exe using gpedit.msc


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 16, 2006)

@Vishal Gupta
here is a simple fact.
even if u have hidden those files in windows just open nero nd click add button nd in the brouse window u can see all those hidden files. Just burn an image in HDD itself nd u get access to those files. Or just burn the entire folder to a DVD nd put it on another PC nd eneble show hidden files nd u can see.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 16, 2006)

There is also a solution for it, which I use:  

Open *regedit* and goto:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ahead\Nero - Burning Rom\Browser*

And in right-side pane, create new DWORD value *ShowHiddenAndSystemFiles* and set its value to *0*


----------



## sridatta (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats pretty cooooool...  vishal

But, i use that folder too often.. its all tedious to me to do so many things to hide.. 

I m sure u 'll find an easier solution soon 

Is there any registry key to add so that the hidden folders are not visible in windows xp?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 16, 2006)

arey!

After doing all these stuffs, u can access the file/folder by just typing its name in the address bar  

Like u hv hidden a folder named *setup* in *D:\* drive, then to access the folder, simply open My computer and then open D: drive and type *Setup* in the address bar. Now u can do what u want in the folder. 

*PS:* The registry key which set the option, whether the HIDDEN files/folders should be displayed or not is:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced*

In right-side pane, the DWORD value *Hidden*. If its value is *2*, then Hidden files/folders will not be shown and if its value is *1*, then they will be shown.


----------



## sridatta (Sep 16, 2006)

ye.. thanks a lot... I always get my problem solved only through ur posts


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 16, 2006)

sridatta said:
			
		

> ye.. thanks a lot... I always get my problem solved only through ur posts


Thats the reason his tutorial appeared in this months Digit.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 16, 2006)

u can also try fake folder.Simple to use nd probably no easy way to bypass it.But a simple reinstall of the app would reset the pass.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 17, 2006)

better hide ur folder in seprate hdd re...


----------



## sridatta (Sep 17, 2006)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thats the reason his tutorial appeared in this months Digit.



Is it ?? 

Vishal.. Congrats..!!

I m sorry.. My college library do not subscribe digit.. so couldnot see.. i hope i get it somehow....

by the way.. which tutorial..? plz paste the link of that thread..


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 17, 2006)

@vishal
very nice info there mate
why dont u compile a e-book on registry hacks and tweaks and release it under GPL?


----------



## mattoo (Sep 27, 2006)

thhhhhhhaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxx a lot


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Oct 18, 2006)

Zip your folders using Win Rar and edit the file name. Remove the .rar ext. and add some thing other which can do a different thing such as .dat or .mov, or any other un-familier ext.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 26, 2006)

yes I tried all your suggestions but my brother is smart he opens the file b'cause he also reads digit


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks vishal
Cn u post the link to the thread of vishal gupta's tutorial published in the magzine.


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

why not you just use rename folder to blank and then hide it


----------



## pradisdeep (Nov 28, 2006)

U can lock the folders using the codes which will redirect to their respective folders for example

if u have a folder named Control in d: rename it as Control.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} this will redirect you to control panel

CODE  
Control Panel.{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D} 
Internet Explorer.{FBF23B42-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8} 
Recycle Bin.{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} 
My Computer.{20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D} 
My Documents.{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367} 
Fonts.{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}  


and to unlock the folder, Go to start>Run>CMD>d:
then type dir/x
where the folder is shown as contro~1.{21 then rename to what ever you want.


----------



## Tushar.bar (Nov 28, 2006)

coooool info  pradisdeep its great


----------



## Tushar.bar (Dec 6, 2006)

Its about file::  Rename a files extaintion with known other extaintion that is if this file is a pic and its *.jpeg rename(in dos) it as *.rar , *.mpg, *.txt, *.doc, *.zip etc.every 1 see file but cant open it.

NB: when copy from VCD it has *.dat type file. rename it as *.mpg or *.mpeg then it will played by WINAMP


----------

